# Beste Backup Software?



## reptile2k2 (16. November 2012)

Hi,

welche Software benutzt ihr für eure Backups?

Meine Anforderungen:

- Sollte vollautomatisch im Hintergrund laufen, dabei aber auch beim Spielen nicht ausbremsen
- Eine wie am Mac Time machine artige Wiederherstellung, d.h. es sollen verschiedene Zeitzustände der Dateien gespeichert werden
- Inkrementale Backups

Ich hab jetzt Genie Timeline Home 2012 ins Auge gefasst dafür. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## JoaBa (23. November 2012)

Mit Genie Timeline habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen, ich benutze Symantec Backup Software von Inneo, bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. November 2012)

Acronis Backup könntest dir auch mal genauer anschauen


----------

